# Hail in Dfw?



## Roofdfw (May 30, 2012)

I live in the Wylie area and saw small hail here early this morning. Anybody have more input on what came through the Dfw area last night?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hail is the devil and the ruin of the roofing industry.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought storm chasers were?? Oh wait, the two go together.....nothing like hail to bring out the best in people!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

BrandRoof said:


> I thought storm chasers were?? Oh wait, the two go together.....nothing like hail to bring out the best in people!


 
I have to agree with you.Some people would throw their own mother under a bus to get a contract signed.

I have worked multiple Hurricanes,Tornado's and many Hailstorms.These catastrophes bring out the lowest of the low.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn hail!


----------

